# New!!!  Camo thermopens!!



## fpnmf (Oct 20, 2012)

Shop Thermoworks  | 1-800-393-6434  
	




  






  


  


  



 


 
  More From Thermoworks
 
In the NEWS...





This hunting season don't fall prey to food borne illness
Fall means more than colorful leaves, shorter days and cooler temperatures. For many outdoor enthusiasts, it also marks the beginning of hunting season. A chance to "grocery shop" the way Mother Nature intended and bag the one that got away last year.

While every good sportsman knows it's important to review gun safety before going on the hunt, we think it's also wise for a quick food safety refresher. Improper handling of wild game, or any raw proteins for that matter, can lead to unpleasant and sometimes deadly foodborne illness.

Here are a few things to consider before you get locked and loaded:

According to the folks at Colorado State University, wild game is likely to carry bacteria such as E. coli and Salmonella, as well as a slew of parasites, which can be passed on to humans through contact or consumption. Once you've bagged your trophy, it's a race against the clock as bacteria go to work on the warm carcass.

Read More
 






Special Sale on All Limited Edition Thermapens

Normally $96 each, the Limited Edition Thermapens are all available at only $89 each for a limited time. They also qualify toward the "Buy 5" quantity discount normally offered on the regular colored Thermapens. Buy 5 or more and pay only $80 each!






*Now only $89 each*
Normally $96 each
Limited Time and Quantities 




Thermo-Hygrometer

Terrific gift! Big digits shows indoor humidity and indoor/outdoor temperatures. Records MIN and MAX readings. Wall-mount or desktop.






*Only $29 each*
Normally $39 each
Expires Midnight Oct. 26
 



Industrial Infrared Thermometer

Professional unit appeals to the most serious BBQ'ers, chefs and "Tool Guys". Dual lasers pinpoint the actual target diameter. Infrared sensor measures instantly to 1400°F without touching. Super-Fast penetration probe is the same thermocouple featured in our Thermapen for 3 second internal meat temperatures.






*Only $139 (Normally $169)
Includes a free $51 probe*
You Save $81
Expires Midnight Oct. 26
 
 






*Monthly Thermapen Winner*

Two Ways to Win a FREE Thermapen!

*1. Stay subscribed to our emails!
2. Like us on Facebook and get others to like us!*

Winners are randomly drawn at least monthly and the more Facebook Likes we get, the more we give away!
FacebookMore Info


 
[emoji]169[/emoji] 2012 ThermoWorks, Inc. | 1762 W. 20 S., #100 | Lindon, UT 84042 | 1-800-393-6434  | www.thermoworks.com




  


  


  



 


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not so sure that's a good idea, I sometimes have a hard time finding things as it is!!! LOL



Actually, they do look pretty cool! 


~Martin


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm with you, Martin!

I think I need one that flashes from neon yellow to distress orange.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 20, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> I think I need one that flashes from neon yellow to distress orange.



Good idea!!! LOL


~Martin


----------



## dward51 (Oct 20, 2012)

Camo!!!! I'd never find that.  That is why I bought mine in bright orange (they were sold out of lime green which was also a good hi-visibility color)


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 20, 2012)

No camo for me..

I would like the Zebra stripe tho if I was gonna get another..

I like the safe food news thing they put out with it..


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2012)

I have the blue one because everyone knows it is the fastest one


----------



## garyt (Oct 20, 2012)

That is why I bought a ultra fast orange one, too expensive to lose in the grass


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 20, 2012)

Super Fast Red Here!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 20, 2012)

I want Harley Black...

Got my begging mode going 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , just have to hope 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## garyt (Oct 20, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I want Harley Black...
> 
> Got my begging mode going
> 
> ...


They do make a black one, unfortunately it doesn't leak oil or make enough noise to irritate everyone around it, on the plus side you don't have to spend hundreds of dollars to buy a leather costume to use it.

Sorry I am on the landing path to the Tomahawk fall ride :)


----------

